#     .  ?

## novik44

.
, ,      .
     ,   .
      ,    ?

          ? 
       ?

----------


## _

*novik44*,     ,        .  -    -    -.           9..      -    ),   ,     .
 ,   -   ,     .     , ,     ,    .
     "",        ,   (   ),        .

----------


## .

*_*,  -      ,       -   :Frown:       ,            -.

----------


## _

*.*,    :Smilie: )))     !

----------


## novik44

!

         .

        .       ?          (),        .

----------


## nat67

!! ,    . ,   2008      ,      .          ,    ,   .  
     10         ????
,   !

----------


## Mixa_tim

-     ,             ,  ,  ,     .     ,        -        2 ;   ,    ?

----------


## Cooler

> 10         ????


 ,    .



> ,  ,  ,


    -      ?         .

,  , ,        .   :Frown:

----------


## Assol_07

, ..
 ,           -     ..   :Wink: 
,   (,  -     ),      ..

"    -   
 22  2008 . N 03-11-05/41

-       ?: 


"     26.3       ,    ,   ,        -       (   )   ." 

   ,          ""     - (   ). .           ,     ,        -     ""  ???    -       -    ,           !!!        -     -                !

     ! 

1.    ,   -      (  ).       ,     ""   , :
-    ,     "" ,           ..   ""     ,        "  -".   ,    ..
2.       - (          )
3.     "" ,        ?    ,   1000   (           ,    "").
4.          2-3 .      .

 :Wink: 

,        ,      .

   ?  ?     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,        ,      .
>    ?  ?     ?


 492.   -
1.    - ,        ,    ,   , ,    ,     .

 506.  
    - ,   ,                      ,    , ,     .

        ,   ** ** ,   ,      **      (   ,  ,    ..)

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?  ?     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-   
 8  2007*.*N*03-11-05/131

 ,    ,        -       ,      (,      ..),                  .
,         (,  ,   , ,    ..)   ,     ,       -,                  .

----------

,    ,    ..       100 , 200   .. ,    .     ..    -,  ,     ?    ,    ?

----------

-?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    ,    ..       100 , 200   .. ,    .     ..    -,  ,     ?    ,    ?


     -   .
  - 100   200    ( )        (   ).

----------


## Andyko

> ?  ?     ?





> 


*LegO NSK*,            ?


> -


*LegO NSK*,   ..  ,      ,       - . ,    ?           ,        ....

----------


## Assol_07

?

----------


## Assol_07

> 4.          2-3 .      .


?

----------


## Andyko

> 2-3


 ,  ,  .

----------

-   .
  - 100   200    ( )        (   ).


  ,     ,     ,     ,    .  ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,     ,     ,


      . 
             .
           .        .    .

----------


## Assol_07

-    - ,  , ""       .   :Wow:

----------


## Assol_07

?
   ,       (- ,   ),.. 
          ,    ,         ???
 -       ,  ,         ,    ,   -12  . .. 1.     -  (    ) 2.  "",           :Wink: 

   -  ..

? ,   ,      -         ?

----------

,    ,       ?

----------


## .



----------


## wikki7771

-  , -  .  .       ..           , , !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

-  ?

----------


## wikki7771



----------


## wikki7771

[QUOTE=wikki7771;52011524][/QUOTE    6%   .  (    )     ?          ?

----------

> 





>

----------


## St_oskol

.  .   ,  , :
1.        .   , -     -    ?
2.     ,   .       ?     ?
       :    , .       ? 
       5    .             ()?

----------


## LegO NSK

1.  .        .
2.   .

----------


## FEredFox

.       .   :      .   . -  .  -  ,        (   ) -           -   .     ,       " ":         .               .       ( ).  .           .      .           /          (     ).     -  .   ,     .          .              .      :       ..    ,    80%     .        ,        (),     . ..     :    . -,                .    . ,       .     ,            .

----------

> " ":


    ""     .   ""   ,   .

----------


## FEredFox

.    .   ,    .

----------


## .

.   ,   ,      :Wink:

----------

?

----------


## FEredFox

.   - .   ,

----------


## LegO NSK

*FEredFox*,     .

----------

:
      ,       ;
     ,      ,  ,         -  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,      ,  ,         -  .


     !   :yes:

----------


## FEredFox

-,  ,   ,   ,  ,   ??? -     .???

----------


## FEredFox

. 
          .

----------


## FEredFox

:    .    ?    -        ???

----------

,    .




> .    ?


      -  ,  .

----------


## Assol_07

> -,  ,   ,   ,  ,   ??? -     .???


    ,        .

      -     ,   ,      - !   -  "",       - ""     :Wink: 
      ..        -  ..

 ,   , ,   ..  !   :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

*Assol_07*,         ,         .

----------


## Assol_07

> .


,     (   ).

----------


## FEredFox

-    :-) . ,  ,   -       "       ".   -       -        "  ".

----------

"" -

----------


## LegO NSK

*FEredFox*,      :       ,     .

----------


## .

> ,        .


  ,      " "   .



> -       -        "  ".


 ,     ?  :Wink:         .   -    .    ,             :Wink:

----------


## Assol_07

> ,      " "   .


,     -      -.   .

----------

> -


...

 ?

----------


## .

*Assol_07*,  ,    ,  ?    :Smilie:

----------


## Assol_07

> ,  ?


? !   :Smilie: 
        (   )

----------

> ? !


  :Smilie:

----------


## Assol_07

,      .  ,  ,     !

----------

?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEredFox

.      (     )    :   -.       ,  ,   : , .           :          .             ( )      .         " ".        .   :  ,  , .   .. -     .           ,    :              .

----------

> (     )


       ,       ,   ,     ,   .

----------


## FEredFox

:   . ..          -    :    ,          (       )  ..              (      .   ).     2    .         ,         -           ,       .            .         .             .         2001      .     : (   )->(      )->(  -   -  )->(    )->(      Թ 03-11-04/3/16  17.01.2006   )

----------


## LegO NSK

> . ..


    ?     ,  ?      ?         .




> 


 ,    () -        .




> 2001


   .

*FEredFox*,          .      -                -  .

----------


## FEredFox

,       , ..          .   -    .    .   -    .         3 .    -         -      ???? .     -        2005,   2006           .         -    -     .         : " ,  ",    "      . ". ..  "   . ."      "",  ..   ,   .  -    -   ???!!!!

----------

> 3


 ,       


> -

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,     ,        :Big Grin: 
*FEredFox*,   .     .     ,        :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

*FEredFox*,       ,   .      -?



> .


,   1991.



> -    .


  .



> 3 .


3    ? ?



> -


.      2009 .



> 


 ,          .



> 


 ,  169   .  , ,   .  .



> 


    -    .



> : " ,  ",    "      . ". ..  "   . ."     "",  ..   ,   .


  ,      .
, ,        .



> -    -   ???!!!!


, ,  . 
  , .

----------


## LegO NSK

- 
 30  2008 . N 43-9102/2008-30-169

    ,                ..  ..        ,        ;   ,           .
                           ,           ,          ..     .

----------


## LegO NSK

-  
 4**2008*. N*08-5249/2008 

       ,       " "   10.1      ..  ,       ,  -       .
            2006          .

----------


## LegO NSK

-  
 21  2008*. N*08-4843/2008 

 2006           . 
      06.03.2008 N 39 ,                  28.11.2006 N 5 "      ,     ,   ".
       ,     2006     ,     .         .

----------


## LegO NSK

- 
 25  2008 . N 79-6643/2007

    ,      ,       -   .
     ,        ,               -.       -,    ,

----------


## LegO NSK

24  2008*. N*65-24981/07

  ,      ,                               .
  ,   ,   ,        (  ,      2006*.,  *..   ,   *..  ) ,       *..           ,      .
...
         ,    *A.M.   *..   2006*      01.01.2006 N*5.     , ,   ,       2006*      *A.M.  *..    ,      .
         ,     *..          ,      ,        .
          -   N*5,       2006*,    ,   *..  04.07.2007,    *..    ,     65, 71   5  200   .            286    .

----------


## LegO NSK

- 
 17  2008 . N 05-12791/2007

  ,              ,     (   -     )   -         ()     (), ,      ,   ,              ..        ,       .
            .
 ,   ..              .        ( ,  )  ,            - -   (  -  " ",  "",  "",  "",  "",  "",  "",  "",  "",   -  ..,  ..,  ..  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..).  ..    , ,          ,         ,         .
          :     ,  -  " ,     . ,   ,   ..      2006        (  - 13, 15, 17, 20  22 ,   - 3, 5, 8, 10, 12 ,   - 6, 8, 13, 15, 20   ..)   (24  25 , 28  29 , 2  3 ).      (,  ,  )   ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..  .
   ,         ,       :  ,   .      360  10 800 ;       50 .
          -  ,        , ,   ,        ,    .
       ,       ,          -        , , ,            .


  .

----------


## Assol_07

:Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

*Assol_07*,  ?   :Wink:

----------


## Assol_07

..           "   ".

----------

?
 :    


> -


         -

----------


## FEredFox

Lego,    .           :       .      !!!!!!!!          (      ).          ..       .      -    .    .

----------

> !


      ,

----------


## .

*FEredFox*,   ,      ? ..  ,        ?      . 
     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .





> 


  :Big Grin: 




> 


     .

----------


## FEredFox

:
     ,      - 
       ,      ...
  . 

..         ,               .    :       -      . 
 -       -.    .(*)

,        .       -        ,    ?

,      :
  (       ..       ):
 492     ( ) ,     - ,        ,    ,   , ,    ,     . 
       ( ):
1),
2),
3) 
4)  ,     
.. "    "    "".        .
.      ,      (     ) -         ,    ,   .      (  1  2):
"      ,   ,    ,   ,    ,     ,        ,  ,      ,        . "
   (...     ,  ,      , ..)
    :    :-)    :            (  ),   (   ),   (    ). 
.  -          ,      -      .

----------


## FEredFox

> .


 .     .  -

----------


## LegO NSK

,  ,   - ?   :Big Grin: 




> .     .  -


    ,
      ()

----------


## LegO NSK

22  1997 . N 18
"  ,    
      "

5.    ,       ,   506 ,    ,           .
   ,     ,                 - (,  ,  ,      ..).

----------


## FEredFox

2005    .       :
"        ,        ,       - ( 2 . 30  ). 
  ,   , ,    ,   ,             - ( 2 . 30  )            ,   ,     -   . "

----------

*FEredFox*,           ,       , 
 ,   ,    ,     ,   ,    .

        ,   ,      506  .

           ,   .

....???   :Wow:

----------


## FEredFox

" ", 2007, N 3 "

----------

,  -   ,           
       ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2005    .


  2006.



> 


,    ,       ,   ,      ,           .

----------


## FEredFox

[  ] [ 30] [ 506] 
   -,   ,                      ,    , ,     . 

       .         .  -    . ,           .   .            .  ??    -???
     .  .

----------


## FEredFox

> 22  1997 . N 18
> "  ,    
>       "
> 
> 5.    ,       ,   506 ,    ,           .
>    ,     ,                 - (,  ,  ,      ..).


   .   ,     ,  .       -       .         .         .    ????!!!         ,          .   ,         (. ).        .     .  -          ,    .                -

----------

?
 - ,  - .

----------


## .

,    .      ?       ,    , ,    .   ,   , ,      .     .         :Big Grin: 
*FEredFox*,   -      ,    .    .       ,       -  ,  .
  -        .    -     , .

----------


## .

> ,


  .     ? -     26.3   :Smilie:

----------


## FEredFox

.    !!!!!!!    :
. 346.27     ( ):
"...         ,   . 6 - 10 . 1 . 181  ,    ,    ,      ,       ,  , ,       ,      ()."

----------


## LegO NSK

> .   ,     ,  .       -       .


*FEredFox*,      .    .




> ,


   ... ...    !!!   :Wow:

----------


## Jubi

....
   ,    ,      ,       ,  , ,       ,      ()."

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


, ,    . 61   .

----------


## FEredFox

. 346.27     ( )      ,     (     ,      )     -. 

!!!!!!!!!!!!      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

  ,   . 6 - 10 . 1 . 181  , !!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,    ,      ,       ,  , ,       ,      ().

----------


## LegO NSK

*FEredFox*,         ?     . , - ,     !

----------


## FEredFox

.          . ,         .         .      ,    .      ,      .                  .            ,    .

----------


## .

*FEredFox*,   ,       :Smilie:        ,    .
 :Smilie:   ,     ,    , ?

----------


## FEredFox



----------


## FEredFox

( )

----------

*FEredFox*, :     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 






> 






> .


  ?

*FEredFox*,     100 .   .  .

----------


## FEredFox

LEGO      . 
          .        " 22  1997 . N 18"
 :        .     .                  ,       .     .            .          -.

----------


## FEredFox

-:      .                ..     ???

----------


## Jubi

> 


      !!! :Super:

----------

109

----------


## .

*FEredFox*,          . 
   2  4      ,   .    -    :Wink:

----------


## Vedmak

-                 \.         ,          .    .           .
     ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


 , , ,          :Smilie:

----------


## FEredFox

.       .             .            ,      -         .  ,     .
PS        .     ,       ,             .
  ,      .

----------


## .

*FEredFox*, ,     .  *LegO NSK*  :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

*.*,  ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Arthuro

.  ,        .         15%.        ,      ,       ,    ,     15%?  

  .     ,          ,    .             . 
              ,              .     . 
        15%   .
        .                  .

----------


## .

> ,    ,     15%?


 



> .     ,          ,    .             .


       .       .

----------


## .

> ,    .


   ?

----------

, ,  , ,  .
, ,   .
   -   -,              ,      . . , ,   ,  -    ,   -   .     -             .
             (  ,    -  ,     -  ,     -12   ).   -  ,       .    -   ,             ,    ,  ,      .
     -,     ,      ,      .

----------


## Arthuro

> ?


     12
      :
1.  
2.     12
3.  -    .

----------


## .

-12-   ???    .    ,   ?
  ,    ?
  -    .

----------


## Arthuro

,                      ,        .        ,       . 
         :
117.       ,       , ,  ,    () ,   ,   ,    ,   . 
                  . 
         , "          "  "  "  "       "        . 
          .

----------


## .

,    .  -12- ? -12     .

----------


## .

> -12     ()  -    .


.

----------


## Arthuro

,     1    1       .               .               .   , ,   ,  ,    ,        , , .         .     ,    .          ,          .

----------


## .

*Arthuro*,              .   ?



> .


 ,    ,         ,   .      (        ).  ,    ,   ,

----------

.     .      -  ,   ,       .
      1    -    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


       (  55 -  ).

----------


## FEredFox

( ,  ,  -)+      ,    . +    -(..     ),    .        -   .
   .  -    ,   .    . (    10.01.2006 .  031104/3/8 )

----------


## FEredFox

.  -   - (   18%  0%   ),      -    ,     . 12-  .  ,    . .         ,   .             + " "  1 (   12). ,     ,             -  .  -       ,       .      (   ).     : "", "", ""  .. -    .

----------


## -

> .     ,          ,    .             
> 
> 
>        .       .


..            +, ,     ,            ,    ,    "" ?

----------



----------


## LegO NSK

:slujeb:

----------


## -

5 ?

----------

5

----------


## LegO NSK

*-*, ,  5 ,        :Wink:

----------

> 


 ,

----------


## -

:Wow:

----------


## FEredFox

.     100   .          ,   ( + ),    .      lego          .
             ""  -       100%.    , ,    . ,      ,           .

----------


## LegO NSK

*FEredFox*,      ,   .   ,   -   . ,       .

----------

> .


  ,  ?
            ,   ,         .        ?

----------

,    ,     .

     .     (   ,   ).       ,   . 
  ?

   -,      : "   , ,    ,     ." 

  ,  .         ,     .  (-    )  - .     -  .

    -         ?

----------


## LegO NSK

**,   . -------...

----------

,     (     .   22  1997 . N 18   ,           ):

5.    ,       ,   506 ,    ,           .
   ,     ,                 - (,  ,  ,      ..).
  ,      ,        ,       - ( 2  30 ).

    "", "         -"   " ,        ".  ?       ?

----------

> 


    :   = 


>

----------

- "         .    ,        ". ..       22  1997 . N 18 ,       -.

,   .    ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,        "


   (  )       . ,        ,         .

----------

.    .
  ,  - .           .      .     .
 ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


 !     ,    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

. -  ,

----------

N 03-11-05/171  25  2007 
  ,  -   .....

----------


## .

...        ?   ...         ,  .         -   . 
      .     .     ,     .
     ,       26.3 .

----------

74.81      .
            : - ,   -  :    ,      ..;   ,  ,  ,   ,   ,  -  : ,     ,   ,  ;    ; ,     

   -      
    -

----------


## Cooler

> 74.81      .


     :     ,     (.346.27 ).


> -


 ** -  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

,    
     ? -)

----------


## LegO NSK

,  -     .

----------


## Oly

!  .  - =0   .    .  - .
  -    .      - .        -,  ,     - ,     -     ,   -  . 
   .   .
.

----------


## Oly

, .   ,  ..  " .".         /.  -.  .. ,  , ..

----------


## Cooler

,   2  ,   ,   *Oly*      !  :Wink:

----------


## .

> .  - .


  ,     ?   :Embarrassment:  ,    ,             :Smilie: 



> ,  ..  " .".        /.  -.  .. ,  , ..


 ,        -   ?   :Smilie:

----------

.
!.

----------


## .

**,  -?      ,         .     ?     ,            :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

**,      .      .      -,   .

----------


## PSW

!
 ,  -   ,          ,   .         ?

----------


## PSW

: 
      ,      .                         ?

----------


## Andyko

.
  -    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


     ?

----------


## PSW

.    : 
   ,        ,     .   .   .   -   .

----------


## PSW

> .
>   -    .



    ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

.
      .

----------


## PSW

Andyko, ,   .  :Smilie: 

 -     ..    ?

----------

,        ?      ?

----------


## .

> ,        ?


    .

----------


## .

> ,        ?


   ,     ?
 ,      ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

:     - .  ,   .

----------

> ,      ,      ?


   ,   , ,    /.





> ,     ?



      .     ,           .

----------


## .

-   .

----------


## Cooler

> , ,    /.


 **   ?   (, ),      ,       .



> ,           .


       !  :Wink:

----------

> !



 !       ,     ,   ,    ,       .
      - ??? -   ,       .

----------

> **   ?   (, ),      ,       .



   ,  -   .

----------


## Cooler

> .


        ,   -   .


> ,  -   .


    .

----------

> ,   -   .    .



!!!!! 
  .    ,    ,    .     .

----------


## PSW

> **   ?   (, ),      ,       .
>        !



  12    -  .       (      )     -   ?     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,    .

----------


## tanden

, ,        (    ),                  ?

----------


## Andyko

.    .

----------


## tanden

?

----------


## efreytor

.  ..

----------


## tanden

.         ,      .   ,      ,      28  1993   163,   .     .   ,      ,       (   4  2008 .  03-11-04/3/312).         ,    346.27       26.3       ,     (       ,      ).

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## tanden

, .         ,      ,          ,

----------


## tanden

(       ,      ).

----------


## Andyko

*tanden*,        .   ,   ,   -  .

----------


## tanden

,   ,    -   ,       .     ,   1-2

----------


## tanden



----------


## LegO NSK

=  .      .     " " .

----------


## efreytor

...  :Big Grin:      ...
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## tanden

,      ?      ,

----------


## Andyko

?     ?

----------


## tanden

017000 1            ,   
.............
 017506 2

----------


## efreytor

*tanden*,   ....          ....     ? ?



> ,





> ...


    ...      ...

----------


## Andyko

*tanden*,    :
-  ;
- .

     ,   .   -     .
      .      ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

*efreytor*,     ,      **.

----------


## tanden

, ,  ,  ,   ?    ?    ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ,  ,  ,


 .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## efreytor

*LegO NSK*,   ...      ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tanden

( ,   ..)

----------


## tanden

,          ,   ,

----------


## LegO NSK

*tanden*,  #206    .

----------


## efreytor

*tanden*,     ...               ....     .

----------


## Andyko

-    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*Andyko*,      ?  - .

----------


## Andyko

,    -  ?

----------

,    -      ???   -      ?  -       ?  ......       ?         ?             ? ( -12)

----------


## .

> ......       ?


 .



> -      ??


           ?

----------

> ?


  :Big Grin:       .....

----------


## tanden

: ,      ,     , ,    -    ,      .   ,   , , ,    , , ,    ,      7500,         ,  ,      .,    12000.    ,  . ,  .  ??????

----------


## Andyko

**

----------


## tanden

,  ,       .

----------


## tanden

,    :     ?   -   ,      .    .   ,    .

----------


## Andyko

*tanden*,       ,   ,   .         , ..       ,     .   -  .
    .
 ....

----------


## tanden

,   ,    ,     08.12.08 137-      01 ( ),  03 (   )       7500,    ,  12000,

----------


## tanden

,     ?????

----------


## Andyko

*tanden*,   ,      ,   .    -   .    ,   .

----------


## tanden

, ,      ,   ,     . (12000),    .,    (7500)

----------


## tanden



----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## tanden

,  ,  . , ,       ,  -   .

----------


## kol16

.
    -3

 ,            -3     
  ,   ,
     ,   ,
      ?

----------


## Cooler

*kol16*,      ?

  ,  ?

  ""  (,     ,  )?

-  ,         .

----------


## kol16

8  
     5   ..

----------


## Cooler

,   - **    ""   .

  ,       **,    ,        -        ?  :Wink: 

-,  .         (+)   (.75 )      , .119 .

----------


## kol16

,
         ?
 -13    (..     ),      .      
    ,       .

----------


## Andyko

> ,


 


> ?


,  ,     


> ,       .


,             ;
   -

----------


## kol16

[   -  ]

  ()  

   ,

----------


## Andyko

;
__?


> ()


         ?

----------


## kol16

,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ** ** **,


    ?

    28.03.2006 N 19-31960/04-43-5-3-02-1190/06-1
      002-93,      28.06.1993 N 163,  ,    ,  ,  , ,  , , ,     ,    . ,             ,     .

----------


## efreytor

*ZZZhanna*,    ...          ,   ""      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

*efreytor*,    -   " ,     ,    ...", "     ,    ..."
  , ,     ,    ...
 , ,    ,   ,   ,    ,     "  " -  ?
  ,  ,  ,       ,     ,  =>      .

----------


## efreytor

> ,  ,  ,       ,     ,  =>      .


    ?  :Big Grin: 

  ..(    :Big Grin: )..   ...     ,     ,  ""....   , -   ..        ... ))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  :Smilie: 
 ,   ,    ,    ,       ...

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ,    ,    ,       ...


 


> -   " ,     ,    ...", "     ,    ..."


 


> , ,    ,   ,   ,    ,     "  " -  ?


               ..

----------


## kol16

?
    ,
  -

----------

!
         .. ,   - ...
 ,   ,   -      .     (1, 2 .,   5 .)    -  .      .
   ..
     -  -    .?

----------


## ˸

> .
>    ..

----------


## Ego

> ,  ,   -      .     (1, 2 .,   5 .)   -  .      .
>    ..
>      -  -    .?


,   ,      :
 9  2009*. N*03-11-09/38
           ,           :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## Andyko

*kol16*,  ,        , :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=301321&page=2

----------


## kotenokn

,     .:   :   ,                360 ,       ,   ,          ..   - ,       ??  :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> - ,      ??


      ..

----------


## Andyko



----------


## kotenokn

09.02.09 03-11-09/38    ?     ,

----------


## efreytor

> ,


         ?       360 ?

----------


## kotenokn



----------


## Andyko

> 


    ,

----------


## kotenokn

-

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## efreytor

> -


 -?    ? 360 ...    ...      ..  ...  ...     ...    ...   !!! ?

----------


## kotenokn

,      .   ,      ,      1     ...     ?...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kotenokn



----------


## Cooler

> 


     10  2006 .  03-11-04/3/123   28  2006 . 03-11-04/3/363


> -


  :  -  **  -.  -  .    .

----------


## kotenokn

,       , ,     ,     -   :     -   .        ,    2   ,     ,    "",   ,       -  ...            ..

----------


## Andyko

*kotenokn*,    ?

----------


## efreytor

*kotenokn*,  () ..       30     ...    ...  ..

----------


## kotenokn

,    ..    - , ,     .  -    :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> -


 ..         ...    +..  ...  ))

----------


## kotenokn

> *kotenokn*,  () ..       30     ...    ...  ..


  2007  - ,    .       :  ,      , ... - 1-2     ...  ??   ..
      ???

----------


## Cooler

> 2007  - ,    .       :


  .



> ..


   ?    -   ...  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

> ...  ??   .


,       __

----------


## efreytor

> ...  ??


  ...      ..

----------


## kotenokn

.  .  ,    -       2007 -         .
 ,  
 :Frown:   (       ?),       .     :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> .


  ,       ?
, , ?
      ?

----------


## efreytor

> .


 ** ...        ...

----------


## kotenokn

,

----------


## Cooler

> ,


  ,       2007 .

----------


## efreytor

> 2007 .


             ...  :Wink: 
      2 ..
     ...24001        ...     ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

-, ,    ,        , ,  ,  ,  ,       .        ,   .          ,   -   (     .   .).

----------


## efreytor

> ,   .


      .......   ...   ... ...  ..               ...           ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


    7

----------


## ˸

> 7


      ?   , ,?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    !      ,       ,    -  ,  ,     .

----------


## ˸

> -  ,  ,


  ,

----------


## BOBRr

,      , 
  -  ,    ,        ,        /   /c,    -       -,      -,      3     
 :yes:

----------


## Feminka

> -  ,


!

----------


## ˸

> !


 ...   .

----------


## efreytor

> -       -,


    ?  .               ?


> 


    ..     ?



> 3


    ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


      !!!  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      , 
>   -  ,    ,        ,


 .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


   .      .    . !

----------


## kotenokn

,  4  ,         ,    , ,   ,      ,      ...      ,         .. (     ,     )

----------


## ˸

> ,   ,      ,


   ? 


> ..

----------


## Cooler

> -


 "  ...   !" ()

,        ,    ,             ...  ...  ...      ,     "   ".

----------

> .


  .     . :




> -  ,   ,       ,





> .


 *BOBRr*,        ,  .    ...

----------


## kotenokn

> ?


   ,     ???

----------


## LegO NSK

> *BOBRr*,        ,  .


            ,     .

----------


## EugeneD

> ,     ???


, , ,   ...          ,        .   ,    ! 1)     2)       3)        ,   ..,  ....

----------

> , , ,   ...          ,        .   ,    ! 1)     2)       3)        ,   ..,  ....


  -  
   - ,     .     ?    -

----------


## kotenokn

> , , ,   ...          ,        .   ,    ! 1)     2)       3)        ,   ..,  ....


      ?   ?  ,  .             . "            ,   ..   ?? "
       ...

----------


## LegO NSK

506.  
    - ,   ,                   *   ,    , ,    * .


 22  1997 . N 18
   ,     ,         **   - (,  ,  ,      ..).

 525.        
1.                 ** ,                ( 2  530).

          ,          .

 492.   -
1.    - ,        ,    ,   *, ,    ,    * .

 -   , , ?
  : "  ,     ",       ,     :
-       ,
-     .

----------

> -   , , ?
>   : "  ,     ",       ,     :
> -       ,
> -     .


         : ,          ,     .        -.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     .


            ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> : ,          ,     .        -.


,   ,      ,   ,    ....  :Dezl: 
  1000    ,            /   .  ?

----------


## ˸

,-      - ...

----------

> ?


  , .

----------

> ,   ,      ,   ,    ....


    :           ... 


> 1000    ,            /   .  ?


       ?

----------


## Cooler

> , .


        ,  ?        - ?       -  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ˸

**,         ,     ,     ?   :Smilie:

----------

> **,         ,


 :




> ,   ,      ,   ,    .... 
>   1000    ,            /   .  ?


 !





> ,


     ,    ,     .



> ?


     ...

----------

> ,


 


> 


     , 


> -


        ...

----------


## efreytor

**,    ..         ...   ?   ?    ...(  )     ..



> 8 
>      5   ..

----------

> **,    ..         ...   ?   ?    ...(  )     ..


  ,      ,  



> -   , , ?

----------


## Cooler

> 


 ?     ,   ?    ?

, , ...  .




> ...


  ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

,        ...

----------

> ?     ,   ?


      .  ,  ,            .


> ?


   ,    ?   ,             .


> , , ...  .


,   ...  ...


> ,  .


 :      ...

----------

> ,        ...


 ,     - ...

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

> -


 ?   , ..   ,             .       .        -?

----------


## Andyko

-    ;
  ,   ,       .

----------

> -    ;
>   ,   ,       .


 ,    ,      ,   .          - ,                   .        .

----------


## Andyko

**,        ,  ,    ,       .
,  ,      270     .     .      .

----------


## Cooler

> ,  ,    ,       .


 , ,     ** .

** ,             ,    -   !   :Wink:

----------

> **,        ,  ,    ,       .


      ( )  .             . 


> ,  ,      270     .     .      .


, .. ,         ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,


, ,

----------

> , ,     ** .
> 
> ** ,             ,    -   !


 ?    ,  ,    ,      ,   .           .  ,      ,  - ...

----------


## Jubi

, 
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/164486/

----------

> ,


.    ,     .

----------


## Andyko

> ,


   ?  :Wink: 
    ,   ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

:  ( )            150 . .           ,     .         .               ?

:





 16  2009 . N 03-11-06/3/247

   -        . 26.3 ''            ''     ( - )   .

   . 2 . 346.26              ,  ,     ,            150 .      .

 . 346.27             -  (          ).

  . 1 . 492    ( -  ) ,     - ,        ,    ,   , ,    ,     .

 ,    . 26.3        ,       ,         -,   ,    (   )   .

 ,    -  ,          :  , ,    ,     ,         (**)  .

    ,             (      ),         .

  ,   . 493  ,       ,   -                 ,   .





 - 

..

16.10.2009


       ..      ....

----------


## Jubi

.     -, :
"...   . 26.3        ,       ,         -,   ,    (   )   .
 ,    -  ,          :  , ,    ,     ,         ()  .

    ,             (      ),         ..."

----------


## efreytor

*Jubi*,   ?..     .....

----------


## Jubi

*efreytor*,    ,       -  ,          ,     .
..    ,

----------

> ?


.     .


> ,   ,   ?


,  ,    .

----------

> *efreytor*,    ,       -  ,


         ,       ,    ?

----------

> *Jubi*,   ?..     .....


       .

----------


## hiker

> *Jubi*,   ?..     .....


     "   ,     ,"  



> ,             (      ),         ..."


      ?
         ,

----------

> "   ,     ,"


     ....

----------


## efreytor

**,  ....           ...     ...         :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> "   ,     ,"


     ?.

----------


## Cooler

> ,    .


    -  :



> ,             (**     ),         ...


     -   "  "?    :Stick Out Tongue: 

P.S.  ...  ... ,     .

----------

> **,  ....           ...


            ?


> 


  ?    ,       ,     "    ,  .."?  , ,    ,   .... 


> 


,     ....

----------


## efreytor

**,          ... .. ...  ...  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> -  :


 ,  , ... 


> -   "  "?


      ,   "  "     ,      ,     .   ...


> P.S.  ...  ... ,     .


     .      .

----------

> **,          ... .. ...  ...


       ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,     .


 , ,    !      ** ,      **  " ".

,   -    " " ,      ?

----------

> , ,    !      ** ,      **  " ".


  , ,     ,       .

----------


## Jubi

:
    , *            (      ),*         ..."
,    8       ,    ,

----------


## Jubi

> , ,     ,       .


     ,

----------

> ,   -    " " ,      ?


 ?                  ? - !   ....

----------

> ,


  ....

----------


## Cooler

> ,     ,


   - ! , ,    ,   ** !

P.S.        -      ?  :Wink:

----------

> - !





> , ,    ,   ** !


  ?   , ""? 


> P.S.        -      ?


.      .    - ,       .

----------


## ˸

,    **              ,  5.   .      ** ,    ... ...     : ,""       ..    ,    ?

----------


## Cooler

> 


 ** ,  - ?


> ?


  -       ** .          ** ,    ,     - ,      - ?


> - !   ...


  , ...   .

,    ,         - ,  .  :Wink: 




> 


 ,     .  .   -   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,  ()
,     ,        :Big Grin:  
 12  ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## Cooler

, -  ...

  , ,    .

         .  :yes:

----------

> ** ,  - ?  -       ** .


.


> ** ,    ,     - ,      - ?  , ...   .


     ,         .           .     " "    , ..        " ",         ...


> ,    ,         - ,  .


.       , ...

----------


## efreytor

> ...


  ? ?

----------

> ? ?


? .     .    ,        .  .  .

----------


## efreytor

...        ...


> .


     ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

,     ?  ,  .
   ?    .       .    ,   .

**,    ,       ,           ,          .    -    ,   .

----------

.     ,  :      .  , ,      ? .     ,   .   ,            ,    .   . , ,     ?

----------


## .

> , ,      ? .


  ,      ?  ?   :Wink: 



> , ,     ?


 ,  .           .



> ,    .   .


     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


,   , , ""   --.       :Wink: ,  ,      , ,   37-   , ,   ,   .

----------


## .

,      ?  ,  ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

...  ..(        :Big Grin: )

----------


## LegO NSK

**,      ,   .                  . , , .

----------

.  ,    ,   .

----------


## efreytor

> .


          ))

----------


## .

> ,    ,   .


   ?   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,   .    ,    ,  ?     ,  .

----------

,   .   ,     .   ,    .     ! :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> ,


   19-    ...      89  ...

----------


## kotenokn

,         ))).        ,    !,    :            , ,      .      -,     ,     ,    .    ,          ..  .        :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

....    ...     ...    ...
 .


> -,     ,


     ?

----------

> :            , ,      .      -,     ,


 :
1.    ,        ?
2.            ?
3.       (     )  ,         ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 3.       (     )  ,         ?


 ,         -  .   :Cool: 

 492.   -
1.    - ,        ,    , **  , ,    ,     .

 =  ?

----------


## kotenokn

[QUOTE=efreytor;52460108.     ?[/QUOTE]

----------

> ,         -  .


 .       ,  ,    -.          ,     ...

----------


## LegO NSK

? .
        (  ),       ,  ,            ? 
       ,      . 
 ,         ?  ,    -     ?
  -      ,  ,  ,          1000   500 ?

..  . ,   ,    ,        .   ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ,      .


   :   .


> ..  . ,   ,    ,        .


  !


> ,


 ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> ...


  .



> :   .


,      .

..     ?   :Smilie:

----------

> ,      .


  ""    -   .             ...


> ..     ?


  ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


1.     .
2.       ,   ,    - ?



> ...


     ?           . ,   .

----------

> 1.     .


       ,   .


> 2.       ,   ,    - ?


   -.   ,      ,       .


> ?


 ?   ,     .    ,  ,    .


> .


    .


> ,   .


   .

----------


## LegO NSK

,    1000   2-3-  .

----------

> ,    1000   2-3-  .


        .  ,   -.      ,   ,       ?

----------


## ˸

*LegO NSK*,     !!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

,    ?      ,   ,     / / ...?    " ", "      " -    ?      ,   ,       ,     ?




> ,     .


  ,  ()

----------

> ,    ?


     ?


> ,   ,     / / ...?


     .


> " ", "      " -    ?


 ,  " "     -  ,   .


> ,   ,       ,     ?


      ,     .


> ,  ()


   ?!

----------


## LegO NSK

1.  .
2.  .  .
3.         .      ? , , .
3.1. ,     ?
4.     ,  ,    .       .
5.  .

----------

> 1.  .


   ,    ...


> 2.  .  .


 ..


> 3.         .


      ?


> ?


?


> , , .


     ?   ...


> 3.1. ,     ?


   -  (   ,              )


> 4.     ,  ,    .


       .


> .


"-!"


> 5.  .


   .   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

#391.
 ic.    . ,         .    .      .

----------

> #391.


,        2-3  .        .

----------


## LegO NSK

2157 .  -        ! ,           ?  ,   ,    .      . 
   -  .

----------

> -  .


      .    ,  .

----------


## gelene

!    .           ().  -     ( )              .     ,      :   ?      .     ,    ?   :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> ,    ?


   ,  ,

----------


## gelene

, ,     ?     ?       ?  ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 


> , ,     ?


, ,    ..


> ?  ?


     - ,  - /,

----------


## efreytor

?(    :Big Grin:  ....)

----------


## Feminka

*efreytor*,   !   :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> !


?      ...(     :Big Grin: )

----------


## Feminka

:Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ˸

> !


      ,   .....   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gelene

:  -  ,    . ,  ,      /. ..   ,    - ,      ???

----------


## ˸

> 


    ,

----------

!!!
    ..     ,  ..   ,        ,           ,     .. (       )
    !

----------


## Andyko

-  ,

----------



----------


## Elenashok

?  ( )     ? 
   : 
-      , 8 .
-

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Elenashok

,     - ,   ..                .
 ...      ...  ,    :Frown:   ?

----------


## EugeneD

> ( )     ? 
>    : 
> -      , 8 .
> -


 ,  ͨ -     !      " "?      / -   !  ,     ? ,    ! , ,      ...        ""?   2- :     ,    ,    ,     ,     ...       ,     ,       ,        ? ,  ,      .

----------

,     !       ,  ,     -    ?
, !
      . , .   .     ,                 -  ( .. .  ).
,    ,    ?
  ?
 .       .  .

----------


## Cooler

> . , .


     .



> ,  ,     -    ?


 ,            .


> ,    ?


 **  ,     ,        .

----------

,    ,  ?
     -  12, -   ?
     .

----------

,   .  ,       . 
   ,   ?       ?       :-(   2006 .)

----------

, ,                  ?      .  ,  , , .

----------


## Cooler

> 


 **,   ?    **?

 ,        ,   .


> -  12, -   ?


  ,    ,  **.      ,   -12  /,    .

----------


## Cooler

> , ,                  ?


 **,   - ,        : ** ,   ,   .

----------

> **,   ?    **?
> 
>  ,        ,   .  ,    ,  **.      ,   -12  /,    .


, !   !!!! !  .   ,   .:-)

----------

,     .     .     ,     ,    .

----------


## Cooler

> ,    .


      ,   ** ,    ?  :Wink: 

           -        .  :yes:

----------

,   ,       .      ,       ,   .   ,  , - .     ,   .  - - .

----------


## ˸

> - - .


     ,        ? !

----------

. -     -      -  .     .

----------


## buza

6%   ,      .      .    ,   . 
1)   ,        ,    ?   
2)    52.6    ?
3)      ?   ?

----------

> 6%   ,      .      .    ,   .


     ?    ?     ?

----------


## buza

. :  + ?

----------


## buza

,          :Smilie:

----------

> ,


....   !!! --...

----------


## Kazanova

,        20.01.2010 03-11-11/07,      ,         ,      ...........!

----------


## efreytor

... 492  506..      .

----------


## .

.            :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

(    20.01.2010 N 03-11-11/07)  ,     .

----------

,  ,    ,   ,    (  )    ,   .    ,     -   -.         .

----------


## .

,            , ,     "  -"           :Wink:

----------

,            .         ,             ,

----------



----------


## Andyko

?

----------

,      .  ,    .        ,  .

----------


## Andyko

,     ,

----------

.      ,   ,  ,       ,          . , .

----------

.       .   .

----------


## .

**,   ,  .      .

----------

,  .,   ?     ,      .    ,    ?   ?     .

----------


## .

,    .      :Smilie: 



> .


       ,      
-      ,        . 



> ,


   ,       ,      ,   .           .     .    .

----------


## Kazanova

,              ?  ,         .......

----------


## Kazanova

,      ,    ..........    -  ,         ............

----------


## .

*Kazanova*,             , ?     ,    ?       ?
,   -   .    ,

----------


## Kazanova

-

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ,  ... ..     ,    ,   ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> -


   99%      -,   .

----------


## Kazanova

.    ?   ?     ?

----------


## EugeneD

-,  ,     "  -"...

----------


## Kazanova

> ,   ..


      :-  ,     ,   ,    ...................

----------


## Kazanova

,      -,     ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ,  .492     ..    ...   .  ,   ,          .

----------

,    .   ,   ,     ,                  ,           . 

           -        .      2- .  .                 ..       -   . .   -        .                       .    -?. 

             . .                  .            .

----------


## .

> 


         .

----------

> .


            .

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


.          6-1    .   ,             ,             ,           ,  ,  -   -     -             ,          .                -  -    ,    -                           .

----------


## .

, .  - ?       ,          .
     .    .     ,     .

----------

> , .  - ?       ,          .
>      .    .     ,     .


.  1.01.2009.    -   .  ,  ,                         .                  " "  .    2010.                      .  1                      -  -?

----------


## .

> " "  .


 ,   ,     ,   .       . 
   ,  .

----------


## Kazanova

1-,           ,      .

----------

> ,   ,     ,   .


   -    "  "    -  ?        ?

----------


## .

**,   ,   ?       .   ,   ,       ,  ,     , ?

----------


## Oksj

.         .   ?

----------


## .

?    ?  ?  ,     ?

----------


## Oksj

, ,   /,

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## Oksj

, (((      ,   ,       ,    /

----------


## efreytor

.      ?

----------

> .      ?


                       ,             -    -    ().

  ,   -      ,           (,  ,    , , -,-12,13,14..,  -   -... ,... ,     .

----------


## efreytor

> ,  -    ,


    ?       ?

      ))    )


.      ?)))))

----------


## .

> 


     .   .      .       .     .        (        99,9% ).       ,          .
      ,  ,      /       ,    ,     , .            -,      .    ,     ,

----------


## .

> ,  -    ,        (,  ,   , , -,-12,13,14..


      ,       -12,13,14  -  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

*.*,   ...    


> **


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oksj

. ,  - ,             ?

----------


## .

,       ?

----------


## .

**,     ,          :Frown:

----------


## Oksj



----------


## .

,   ?

----------


## Oksj

/   ...

----------


## Oksj



----------


## .

,      :Wink:       .
     .     ,         :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

*Oksj*,               ?  ...       ?   ?         ?

----------

> **,     ,


.,      ,  -     ,     +        .      + ,    .       ,          - ,                            ,        -     ,

----------


## Oksj

.  ,       .   ,    ,    ...

----------


## efreytor

> + ,


...    ))



> ...


     ... .

----------


## Oksj

)  ...

----------

,     -    2014 ,       , ,    2014 .

----------

.  . 
       .                           .
             ,                        .
                  ????

----------


## .



----------

?  

1.           Y.  
2.               .
    ??

----------


## efreytor

...   .          .    ""  ""

----------



----------


## shym

!      .   ,   , ,  ,    (,   ..).           ,      ,   ,    .  ,          ?        ,         ?
  .     :   ()    ,    -,        ,            , ..   .              ,       ?

----------


## .

> 


      ,   .        30 .    .
   +



> 


 ,      , - ( ,     )

----------


## shym

,      , - ( ,     )   -  ,    ?        ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## shym

?

----------


## .

.         .145

----------


## shym

?

----------


## shym

,           
  ,      .        ?

----------


## .

18%  
 .        .    -    :Frown: 
  ,  ,    ?    ?

----------


## shym

,    -  ?

----------


## .



----------

, -, .
  .   -  - ().        , ,     .             ,             .      ,  ,      .      ,     (  ),        -    . 
:          ,   ,   ,   ( ,  , ,  -12)?           ,     ?          .

----------


## Andyko

> ,     ?

----------

-      ?
     ,         -       ?
 .

----------

, -                ?   -      - ? .

----------


## Andyko

. 346.27

----------


## Zhanna-2583

, ,  ,    2010..    + 15%,  , ., .       - -   ,     (   , , , , ., , ,  , , ,   , , ..  ..) -      ( , , 1   1   2 )?

----------


## .

,  .       .   .

----------


## Zhanna-2583

-      -  .... :Frown:

----------


## Zhanna-2583

?


N 03-11-05/131 	08.06.2007

 ,    ,    ,    -       ,      (,      ..),                  .

,         (,  ,   , ,    ..)   ,     ,       -,      , ,           . 

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/80698/

  .....

----------


## .

*Zhanna-2583*,       :Wink:       ,   4-

----------


## Andyko

> *      -*


   :
      ,   ,

----------


## Zhanna-2583

........ :Frown:

----------

> :
>       ,   ,


     =  .      - -

----------

, .      .         ,  ,     .     ,     ?????????  .

----------


## .

?  -   ?    ?

----------

.      .      ,      (-, ).         .            ,           .     .        .     ,     ,   ,  .

----------


## .

,    .
    ?   .   .

----------

( . )          .     ,  ???????

----------


## .

> .


.       ,         -  .   ,  , .

----------

!

----------


## MaksESK

,       .    .    .         .     .      ,    .    .       2012 .       .    ,       6%.        ,   ,       ,   -   ?

----------

*MaksESK*,     .   ,      ,     ,    .

----------

!   ,       .  : ,    (  5 %  -) +   ,  . ,  ,  ,   ( ),      (,    ).      ,  .  .        ?  ,    ,    ?
         .      ?     (- 15 %, ),              ,     ... -,  ,    ... ,    , ..  ...    :         (     )    ,     ...      ?

----------

?         ,   ,

----------

- .  ,    ,  ,    ,  2 %,  -  .  ?
  -    ,       , ..   :

             ,      ,   .                 .  ,      - ,     , -   . ,           (.     01.04.2008 N 03-11-04/3/162).

  -    ?
 .          ,    -           ?        ?       .

----------

> - .  ,    ,  ,    ,  2 %,  -  .  ?







> .          ,    -           ?        ?      .


    . ,

----------

!

----------

! , ,   .       .    ,  ,   -    ,   -12.   ,         -         .   ?         ,   . .

----------


## Andyko

**,      19  ?

----------



----------


## .

?  :Smilie: 



> -    ,


 ,    ?   -

----------

.

----------


## .

**,

----------

,         ?
        -  -   4   .

----------


## .

**,      .
          .   ,  -12.    ,    . 
          .    ,  ,    .      .

----------

- ,      .
 ,     ,

----------


## .

**,      .          ,  .         




> ,


   .     .      ))

----------

,   ,  ,  ?   ?
    ,        ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,  ,


   ,     (  ),    . 




> ,        ?


     .          .      . 
    ,     ,

----------

,  ,  .      "  ".      .  ,

----------


## Andyko

,   ,   ;
    ,  ,        ,     ,

----------

(  ) ,    -          ,   "   ".           ,   19  .      -    ,     .      -    ,   .     ,     ,     .  ,    ,     .    ,  .

----------


## Andyko

,        ,

----------

,    .    ,   ,  ?

----------

> **,


    .      .    -:     ,   , ,    ,      (. 492  ).   ,                (. 506  ).        .       ,   .       ,     .     .  ""    ,    .  -       ,        (. 492  ). ,        ,     . ,  ,         .   ,    .

----------


## .

> .


     "".    . 
        -, .

----------

> ,         ?
>         -  -   4   .


     ,  ,  -12,    -+.

----------


## .

> ,


   (   ,     )         . ,

----------

- 1 ,   , 3  -   .       .       .    ,       .    -  ,    ,      . 



> ,  ,  -12,    -+.


.   ,    ,     -    ,      .  
 -     ,  ,  ,   ,   .      -    ,  ,     .     " "    ,        -  .   , ,   .  ,   ?         ,        .    ?

----------

:
 ,   ,  ,   ,  ,  ,  .
 ,  ,  ,  ,  .
  ,        .     .

----------


## .

> ,    ,


   ?   - ,   ?  :Wink:       ,            ,      .




> 


  99%  .  .   - .

----------


## Andyko

,
**,       ?

----------

,    .       .

----------

*Andyko*,     .     -?     ?     ?    ,       -?

----------


## Andyko

**,  ,          ,   ?
...,        ;

     ,   ,

----------

*Andyko*,   !         ,        .  .         ,   " ", "" :Smilie:      .    ,   ,    ,   -     ,  .      .    ,       . , ,     .   ,  ? ,     , ,   - ,   .  ,  -    (),     ,    ,   .    ,   ,   ,      .  ,      .    ,  .
,         .      ,   ,     .     ,   ,  .   -     ,     ,  ,   .   ? ,    .

----------

4-  .   ,     .    ,   .

----------


## .

> .


       ))




> ,     ,


 ,       ?    ,   ?     -    ?  :Wink: 




> ,     ,    ,


 .  .




> ,


             .       10  ?

----------

,  -   .           .         .

----------

,   . -  .    ,      ,     .    ,      .   - ?     : "  ".

----------


## .

**,  .     .          .   ,     ,

----------

, ,       ,  ,    .

----------

.

----------


## .

forum-admin@klerk.ru

----------


## .

> .


 ,      .  ,    .             ,   .        ,        :Wink:

----------

